# Frustration



## Chomsky86 (24/4/14)

Ok I'm getting pretty annoyed.

Last week I purchased the Kanger Protank 2 after using the eLeaf BCC tank. The reason for switching up was simple - the eLeaf's rubber o-ring kept threading, resulting in a lot of wasted juice leaking in to my pocket.

So, after trying out the Kanger Protank 2, I decided this may be the solution. I've only been using it for 2 days now. Today, the coil started to get flooded with juice. I thought this may be a result of pressure building up inside the tank, so I took it all apart, cleaned the coil of the excess juice, the battery where the coil had flooded it and the tube going up the the mouth piece. 

5 min later, same story! Perhaps I am stupid,but this is really pissing me off. Does anyone have any idea as to why this is happening, and how I can fix this? The thing is barely a week old and only been used for 2 days! ??


----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

i have found that this is nothing new to the protanks.

best fix would be to rebuild the coil.

have you tried replacing the coil and see if that helps?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chomsky86 (24/4/14)

Riaz said:


> i have found that this is nothing new to the protanks.
> 
> best fix would be to rebuild the coil.
> 
> have you tried replacing the coil and see if that helps?


I don't have a spare coil with me. The whole tank has emptied in the space of like two hours. I will change it when I get home but I'm really getting annoyed. I am yet to experience joyful vaping.


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Think it may just be a bad coil. Hope you can fix it @Chomsky86, the mPT2 is a great little tank when working properly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (24/4/14)

in all likelyhood it's the coil, or some small part of the coil that's gone kaput. like one of the little rubber grommets in there that has gotten too hot and ripped or melted a little then boom goes the coil and the leakage begins. my last coil i built was just pure perfection and with cotton changing and dryburning actually lasted me 2 months. sadly now it starts leaking after a few minutes of vaping. goodbye sweet coil, i will always remember you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chomsky86 (24/4/14)

New Coil when I get home then.


----------



## Lee_T (24/4/14)

This thing gave me the same problem. I tried 3 new coils, and 2 rebuilds. I drilled out the air holes. I tried loose and tight assembly. I tried cleaning the thing at least ten different times. I've given up on it. I hate it, and I'll never buy kanger.

I'm sticking with my simple drippers. Nothing to go wrong there.

Lee


----------



## BhavZ (24/4/14)

Check the threading of the coil in the base.

Tighten it down till its is finger tight then give it another half turn, if it tightens some more then the issue is that the threading is not cut properly in the base.

I have noticed that is standard issue with the protanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chomsky86 (24/4/14)

@Lee_T If I experience the same trouble as you do then the people at the shop are gonna get it in the neck. It came highly recommended!


----------



## ET (24/4/14)

i have 1 old protank base that just leaks. i know it's the base because have tried different coils and tanks on there with different bases and its the base. probably some stripped threading or the oring. but it's ok for me because now i have a spare base to screw new rebuilt coils into to test the ohms


----------



## Lee_T (24/4/14)

Chomsky86 said:


> @Lee_T If I experience the same trouble as you do then the people at the shop are gonna get it in the neck. It came highly recommended!


I hope it works out better for you than it did for me. I had the local shops looking at it and messing with it too. It would work extremely well briefly and periodically, followed by flooding and leaking.



Lee


----------



## Lee_T (24/4/14)

denizenx said:


> i have 1 old protank base that just leaks. i know it's the base because have tried different coils and tanks on there with different bases and its the base. probably some stripped threading or the oring. but it's ok for me because now i have a spare base to screw new rebuilt coils into to test the ohms


 I found replacement bases online for just over a buck, so I may actually try this... new hope?



Lee


----------



## RezaD (24/4/14)

Chomsky86 said:


> Ok I'm getting pretty annoyed.
> 
> Last week I purchased the Kanger Protank 2 after using the eLeaf BCC tank. The reason for switching up was simple - the eLeaf's rubber o-ring kept threading, resulting in a lot of wasted juice leaking in to my pocket.
> 
> ...



Ok....there are 2 things that make it leak
1) The silicone grommet that sits on the coil head is not sealing. I have struggled with this. Only solution I have found to take an additional grommet from another coil head and place it upside down (cup facing up) on top of the grommet that is already there. Works for me. There are 2 things to watch out for : 
a) It will now be more difficult to screw the base on (watch out for cross-threading)
b) When unscrewing the base to refill with juice it sometimes turns the coil loose from the base. Always check the coil is screwed in properly when re-filling.

2) There is not enough flavour wick on the coil and therefore liquid is entering the coil chamber. This is easy. Just remove the flavour wick and replace with a 2mm or greater piece of wick. The more wick there is the less air can be drawn into the chamber and the more likely it will be to get that burnt taste and the draw is tighter. Just turn down the voltage/wattage on the batt when this happens.

Hope this helps....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (24/4/14)

Lee_T said:


> I found replacement bases online for just over a buck, so I may actually try this... new hope?
> 
> Lee



rather get the kanger airflow control valve. some local resellers have them or else slowtech has a cheap one also. will do nice wonderfull things to the older protanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (24/4/14)

good solid advice @RezaD


----------



## Lee_T (24/4/14)

Thanks denizenx.



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chomsky86 (24/4/14)

Thanks All! I'm gonna play around with what has been suggested above and see what works!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/14)

I would be willing to bet that changing the coil will solve the issue... I'v had the same issue with the Aerotank and a mPT2. In both cases changing the coils solved the problem and happiness ensued!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (24/4/14)

RezaD said:


> 1) The silicone grommet that sits on the coil head is not sealing. I have struggled with this. Only solution I have found to take an additional grommet from another coil head and place it upside down (cup facing up) on top of the grommet that is already there. Works for me. There are 2 things to watch out for :



We had this happen with a customer the other day and it seems somewhere along the line was a bad batch of grommets - they are slightly more flimsy compared to the usual grommets, but it only seems to be limited to the coils that come with the tank.

So yeah, the extra grommet upside down does the trick, or simply try replacing the grommet with another one - or even easier, put in a new coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chomsky86 (24/4/14)

@Derick The coil in the device is the one that came with it, but it looks a bit frayed so I'll pop a new one in when I get home and see how it goes.


----------



## Derick (24/4/14)

Chomsky86 said:


> @Derick The coil in the device is the one that came with it, but it looks a bit frayed so I'll pop a new one in when I get home and see how it goes.


Yeah the only reason these devices would give any issues would be coil malfunction in some way - but luckily that is a consumable item, so it is an easy fix


----------



## Andre (24/4/14)

Bottom line, do not buy the big Protanks, all versions. The Minis are far better as is the newer Aerotank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chomsky86 (24/4/14)

@Matthee I'll know that for next time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/4/14)

Yeah, I know. It has been mentioned a few times on this forum that the big Protanks are not up to scratch, but one has to like read a lot of stuff to pick that up. We should start a thread somewhere on what not to buy!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Yeah, I know. It has been mentioned a few times on this forum that the big Protanks are not up to scratch, but one has to like read a lot of stuff to pick that up. We should start a thread somewhere on what not to buy!


That sounds like a great idea! But why just stop at what not to buy, why not have a "rate your gear" thread where we can all post what we have and our thoughts, maybe give everything a rating out of 5, something like
1. Must have . . 
2. Nice to have . . 
3. Have . . somewhere
4. Why do I have . . 
5. Wish I never had . .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (24/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> That sounds like a great idea! But why just stop at what not to buy, why not have a "rate your gear" thread where we can all post what we have and our thoughts, maybe give everything a rating out of 5, something like
> 1. Must have . .
> 2. Nice to have . .
> 3. Have . . somewhere
> ...


Do it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek (24/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Do it!


 Sir yes sir!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 360twin (25/4/14)

My experience has been a little different to some it seems ...

I have two PT3's - mine and my wife's, and I'd rate them very highly. Both have worked flawlessly since we got them about a month ago, and we're very happy with their performance. The highly rated Aerotank is nothing more than a PT3 with an adjuster ring that you can always add if you felt the necessity, but the PT3's air flow on both of our mods seems perfect.

An Innokin iClear 30b tank that came with my wife's new mod leaked like a sieve when I first tried it due to a faulty coil (missing part of the wick). An expensive replacement coil was a little better, but the tank still didn't work as well as the PT3. With a coil re-wicked with cotton-wool it improved a lot, it now has the same vapour production as the PT3, but less apparent flavour. I don't like the plastic tank, the base and top feel and appear cheap, the draw is a bit loose, and it's more difficult to clean. After this experience I wouldn't buy another Innokin tank.

I think a lot of problems with Kanger coils has to do with luck and the volume of production out of China. These coils are very cheap so probably don't warrant extensive QA, therefore even a small percentage of errors will likely result in a good chance of getting a bad one. But as long as they're cheap, it's not too much of a problem - they are consumable items after all. And you can always rebuild them.

I've had two poor experiences with Innokin products - the 30b and an itaste VV, although my SVD and wife's CoolFire2 are brilliant. I've yet to have a bad experience with KangerTech (apart from 1 or 2 coils) - every tank and battery I have is still working correctly, including my original eVods that a young mate is currently abusing.

Although I haven't been doing this for very long, the amount of use I subject my e-cigs to on a daily basis means that any weaknesses are exposed relatively quickly, as was the case with the itaste VV. My mPT2/eVod VV just keeps asking for more, while the PT3/SVD swallows juice almost faster than I can make it.

*Disclaimer: This opinion is subject to revision with further experience*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Yeah, I know. It has been mentioned a few times on this forum that the big Protanks are not up to scratch, but one has to like read a lot of stuff to pick that up. We should start a thread somewhere on what not to buy!



I think @Die Kriek is onto something big with his rating system - that is something I have also thought about for quite a while. I agree - just do it - and I see @Die Kriek has gone ahead - well done!

But I do feel that @Matthee's suggestion is also good - to focus on the things that have known problems -


----------



## Lee_T (27/4/14)

I don't get it, I decided to give the pt3 another shot and it has been working fine all day...? Lol. I'm so confused.



Lee


----------



## Derick (27/4/14)

Lee_T said:


> I don't get it, I decided to give the pt3 another shot and it has been working fine all day...? Lol. I'm so confused.
> 
> 
> Lee



I think these tanks are very much dependent on the individual coils - a faulty rubber or a wick that is maybe just a bit too thin can cause all kinds of issues

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vapegerm (27/4/14)

Hi All, 4 weeks now so still a noob but I have 2x original Protanks and they have been brilliant no issues!
Nautilus is my daily workhose also been great but a little heavy on the coils so far used 2 this week.
Got a Protank 2 yesterday all working great and don't really see a difference except the removable mouthpiece.
Maybe luck of the draw but I would recommend the Kangertech tanks any day .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (27/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Sir yes sir!


a rating system would be best in a spreadsheet that is accessible and editable to everyone, me thinks. if you do it in the form of a thread it will soon become difficult to follow.

Gr8 idea tho!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (27/4/14)

...like that: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlyK_zYvc4VpdEFnendyTURva2ZHTURFNThIUjU5VEE&pli=1#gid=0

just see it as an idea, don't worry about the strange language


----------



## Fog-e (6/6/14)

denizenx said:


> rather get the kanger airflow control valve. some local resellers have them or else slowtech has a cheap one also. will do nice wonderfull things to the older protanks


Just wondering wether the airflow control fits on the Mini Protanks II?


----------



## Necris (6/6/14)

I realise im somewhat late to the party,but i have found with my PT2,using mainly VG juices
,that removing the loose silica flavour wicks in favour of a cotton wick worked wonders.
Understandably this means no dry burning,however,Pg high juices dnt seem to yield the same improvement.
But as mentioned,the mini's are magic,i co bought with a friend,and gave him my 1000mah passthru when i bought the mvp 2.0...to date,zero issues,no leaking,minor gurgling that rectifies itself.
and his dual coils are immortal it seems,in 2 months i think he has used 2 coils,and given me one to experiment with,i have on the other hand killed a pack f evod/pt2 coils in the same timeframe,and now find myself away from home with a leaky,gurgling,spitting PT2.
feel like a bit of a chop dropping R900 on the mvp 2.0 with iclear 30(horrible imo) and then paying another R200 for the Pt2,aside from glass and stainless finish,i frankly preffered the evod for its reliability vs price.

After a year of trying different tanks and clearo's i have realised that dripping isnt so big a mission,because 75% of clearo's i have used require cleaning and fiddling at the same interval i would drip onto an rba.
Bad clearo's cause stinky regressions into the dark ages of combustion.
My next buy is an RBA and some Kanthal

Reactions: Like 2


----------

